# Early 50s Straightbar Schwinn Whizzer



## Tom Hand (Jun 24, 2019)

Folks, can someone tell me if the springer front end for the Whizzer equipped Schwinns used a stronger spring? And, can anyone tell me where you might find a good usable front springer assembly with the stronger spring for my 1950 Schwinn I built? 
Thank you all very much!
Tom Hand


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2019)

yes, they had a Heavy Duty Spring. Don't you want to use your disc brake?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2019)

How does the disc mount to the wheel?
I have a pre '55 springer w/standard spring


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 24, 2019)

Thank you Mr. bicycle.  
I fabricated a bracket to weld on to the fork that it attaches too.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 24, 2019)

Nice work there Tom!  I also have a small fleet of straightbar Schwinn's Panthers & Hornets!  Welcome to the Cabe! Ride on


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow that green one jumps out!  Do you mind posting a few more images?
Thank you!
Tom Hand


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jun 25, 2019)

Here you go,,,, 










Built 4-5 of them Schwinn  straightbar Panthers & Hornets


----------



## Tom Hand (Jun 27, 2019)

Those are beautiful. A mix of old and new!  The colors are awesome. Thank you.
Tom Hand


----------



## Tom Hand (Jul 1, 2019)

Bricycle, you mentioned you had a pre-55 fork assembly. Was it for sale?  And most importantly, is the heavier spring available from somewhere?
Thank you.
Tom


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 6, 2019)

The heavy spring used to be available alone and they were cheap, not sure if they are still available.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 6, 2019)

Memory Lane Classics had the HD springs but they are no longer around.


----------



## Tom Hand (Jul 7, 2019)

I had read that. An other ideas where one might find a decent one?  Thanks for the info both you.


----------



## mason_man (Jul 20, 2019)

Hi Tom, are you still looking for a Springer fork?
Bike looks like new. 


Ray


----------



## Tom Hand (Jul 21, 2019)

Ray, if it is dated around the time of my frame and has the right spring, I think I am interested.  Please let me know what you might have and thank you.
Tom


----------



## mason_man (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi Tom, here's pictures of some forks,some done and some undone. These are some of Ron's from his shop. The chrome one is original from 1949. I  told him you'd be calling him. Ron Houk 1-714- 996-6323


Ray


----------



## Tom Hand (Jul 23, 2019)

Thank you and we are speaking!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 28, 2019)

We in Illinois are making the heavy duty spring soon.


----------



## Bigscooter (Aug 15, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Folks, can someone tell me if the springer front end for the Whizzer equipped Schwinns used a stronger spring? And, can anyone tell me where you might find a good usable front springer assembly with the stronger spring for my 1950 Schwinn I built?
> Thank you all very much!
> Tom Hand
> 
> View attachment 1020067



wow I was told there wasn't enough room to put a whizzer engine on a straight bar. Did you have to cut anything away?


----------



## Tom Hand (Aug 16, 2020)

No, fit in fine. Had to create a carburetor adapter to angle the new imported carburetor way from the frame.  However, the way it sets, clearly it was made to work based on how aligned and balanced looking it is related to the chain guard.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 16, 2020)

Great work.. very creative


----------

